# Acrostiche



## naas (18 Juin 2004)

suite a la demande générale de moi même et d'un membre anonyme voici le fil des acrostiches (lire les premières lettres de chaque mot verticalement de haut en bas), je commence:

Bonne journée
ou que vous soyez
ne vous chagrinez pas
ni vent ni froid
en ce matin là.

jour naissant
oh soleil de l'aurore
un rayon me berce, je dors ?
raisonnent dans mon coeur
ni pleurs ni cris
en ce jour de vendredi
et oui... c'est beau la vie

moila    a vous
 :love:


----------



## FANREM (18 Juin 2004)

naas
acrosticheur patenté
accro a Mac G
surtout ne te vexe pas :love: 

J'ai bon là    1 boule


----------



## maousse (18 Juin 2004)

salut tout le monde,
a en croire 
ce message,
rédiger ce genre d'exercice
éduquerait l'
esprit.

tout à fait d'accord,
raconter sa vie
ou ses humeurs suivant
une telle forme
valorisait l'égo de l'
auteur en chacun de nous.
invariablement
long ou lancinant,
l'exercice est
empapaoutant !


----------



## naas (18 Juin 2004)

chers co-écrivains

enthousiaste je suis
sur vos exemples
tant a dire j'ai qu'il me plaisent

sûrement difficile l'exercice est,
y arriver long est le trajet
mais le résultat beau est a contempler
pour les mots manier il faut
a toi mon jeune padawam

maîtriser ton impatience tu dois
enervé non tu ne dois pas
raler et pestiferre, t'abstenir tu devras
car sagesse tu atteindra
inquiet ne le soit pas :love:

signé le vieux qui l'évite sans feintes 




 :love:


----------



## El_ChiCo (19 Juin 2004)

Il m'aura pris du temps celui-la...

Ah que cette idée est belle
Mais qu'elle peut être cruelle.
Ô sublime créature
Unique que j'adjure,
Rien, jamais, ne m'empêchera

De me trouver près de toi.
Et cependant tu refuses

Jusqu'au point où tu abuses,
Et je ne peux supporter
Une telle incertitude.
Ne serait-ce que pour goûter
En cela d'une plénitude
Si singulière que jamais,
Si je ne fais point d'essai,
Espoir ne fera atteindre.
.
C'est pourquoi je viens me plaindre.
Honnêtement, pourquoi attendre ?
Il est grand temps de comprendre
Ce que ce message veut dire
Ou de se méfier du pire.


----------



## naas (24 Juin 2004)

sans queue ni tête
un animal passait
par ce fil qu'ariane ne tenait pas
et de ses crocs acerés il le coupa
rien du ballon qui s'envola il ne resta


----------



## WebOliver (25 Juin 2004)

Jusqu'à ce jour
Et pour la vie

Tu seras dans mon c½ur
Amour pour toujours
Inaccessible, inatteignable
Mystérieuse, 
Emmène-moi avec toi.


----------



## El_ChiCo (25 Juin 2004)

Sentiment particulier,
Ombre d'un doute oublié
Laissé dans l'obscurité,
Il manque de me tuer.
Tant qu'il était passager
Un espoir toujours restait
Depuis il est continu
Et de vivre je n'en puis plus.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Juin 2004)

FLOOD
LOURD
Où ?
Où (et bis repetita)
Dtc


----------



## naas (25 Juin 2004)

voila arrivé
ensolleilé et joyeux
notre ami vendredi
de cette semaine finissante
rayonne une vibration apaisante
enfants d'edgard et baudelaire
de votre plume venez ecrire...
ici ?


----------



## Bassman (25 Juin 2004)

Venir d'aussi loin
 Ou partir d'ici,
 Sonné par tant de bruit

 Gémir, sans
 Une seul fois
 Etre entendu
 Un cri te
 Libère pour
 Enfin entendre le 
 Silence


----------



## naas (8 Août 2004)

Fin
ineluctable
neamoins
injuste
et
subie

les odeurs estivales
et paysages de mon sud d'adoption
s'évanouissent dans la brume irlandaise

vacances
au combien vous me manquez
carcan de société
au travail tu me remet
nanti de ma  pénitence.
carceral ce milieu que je fuis
et qui me donne ma pitance
salvatrice pour ma vie ici


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2004)

(on dit "finies les vacances"  )


----------



## naas (8 Août 2004)

oh
un oubli
pénible
s'est glissé !

dans la foulé
et sans délais
sur le champ même
oserais je dire
les lettres manquantes on
été rajoutées


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Pas grave l'ami
A peine oublie remarqué
Sitôt par ta main corrigé

Grandi tu en sors
Rapide comme l'éclair
Ainsi tu sera
Vilipendé par mackie
En bon écrivain que tu es


----------



## tatouille (9 Août 2004)

Bon plaisir d'autrui, cellui-ci n'ignorait pas qu'il passait la mesure.
Apprends que c'est le manque de souplesse, le plus souvent, qui nous fait trébucher.
Siège auprès des dieux de sous terre
Siège auprès des déesses de l'Ades
Mettant ton frère au tombeau ?
Apprends la fidilité et ta confiante souplesse
Non tu ne metteras point une trahison entre ton fondement et ta souplesse


----------



## derennes (9 Août 2004)

sauf que....m'excusez!un poeme en accrostiche se doit d'etre prosodiquement juste,c'est a dire rimé correctement ou a tout le moins
rythmiquement cadençé, sans quoi c'est juste une feuille de choux!


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

derennes a dit:
			
		

> sauf que....m'excusez!un poeme en accrostiche se doit d'etre prosodiquement juste,c'est a dire rimé correctement ou a tout le moins
> rythmiquement cadençé, sans quoi c'est juste une feuille de choux!


au lieu de donner des leçons tu ferais mieux d'en faire un   
ma tout cassé la poésie de mon fil lui


----------



## piro (9 Août 2004)

merveilleux week end mais j ai tout
oublié .
ne jamais faire de melanges
de vodka et de choucroute
en plus du chocolat au lait

demandez a ma cppine 
en quel etat j etais

merde c etais pas la joie
en urgence les pompiers m ont 
ramené aux urgences
dans un brancard
en laine


----------



## El_ChiCo (4 Octobre 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> au lieu de donner des leçons tu ferais mieux d'en faire un
> ma tout cassé la poésie de mon fil lui


Il me semble vous en avoir proposé deux comme ca...

Au passage, ravi de vous retrouver... Désolé si je viens moins souvent que pendan l'irlande, mais je ne suis plus en stage mais en Prépa donc forcément, ca restreint les libertés...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Octobre 2004)

C'est chouette une journée avec
Une belle étudiante dans mon 
Laboratoire


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (4 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette une journée avec
> Une belle étudiante dans mon
> Laboratoire



Supermoquette
T'as raison comme d'habitude
Rien ne vaut le parfum
Intense et capiteux d'une
Nubile aux seins qui
Gonflent sa blouse blanche


----------



## Fulvio (4 Octobre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est chouette une journée avec
> Une belle étudiante dans mon
> Laboratoire



Oh, mon ami Supermoquette
Bouillonnerais-tu dans ton slip ?
Sont-ce tes hormones ou est-ce ta tête ?
Est-ce ton coeur ou bien sont-ce tes tripes ?
Détourne ton regard de ses courbes
Elle s'inquiète de ton air trop fourbe.


----------



## Fulvio (4 Octobre 2004)

Paillasson couvert de viscère
Un cadavre de lézard vert
Tout près c'est un paté félin
Avec des écailles de saurien
Il va falloir nettoyer tout ça
Non sans un haut le coeur, pouah !

Dégueulasse, c'est ça que je dis
Encore que ça change des souris

C'est vrai quoi, elle est bien nourrit
Habitation offerte, en plus
Avec tous les soins. Sac à puce !
Tu mérite un coup de pied au cul's !


----------



## valoriel (17 Avril 2005)

Sauvage, cruelle
Obsedée et pourtant
Poète dans mon coeur
Humble étrangère
Illusion ou réalité?
Etrange rêve


----------



## p4bl0 (18 Avril 2005)

MacGénération c'est : l'
Actu mac et apple
C'est un forums qui est 
Génial...

bon, c'est plus que ça macG mais je suis trop nul pour ce genre de truc alors c'est pas super...


----------



## Aragorn (18 Avril 2005)

*N*ul ne le surpasse !
*A* mes yeux il est divinité.
*A* l'orthographe
*S*a vie est vouée !

   

Bon, je sors ! 

:king:


----------



## Aragorn (19 Avril 2005)

*N*éophyte il fut un jour,
*A*visé il l'est toujours.
*A*utorité il fait en la matière
*S*age d'aujourd'hui et d'hier !
*
*Naas, merci pour ce fil !!!   *

:king:
*


----------



## Aragorn (19 Avril 2005)

*G*rande est son expérience,
*O*n ne peut qu'admirer sa science.
*L*es newbes il est toujours prêt à servir,
*F*looder n'est pas son désir !

:king:


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Avril 2005)

Fier de toi tu peux l'être
Aragorn mon cher
Yen a beaucoup qui ne pourront 
Oublier ces vers... Quant a toi, 
Truk2oof, court mais intense, moi j'appelle ça du...
Savoir-faire!
!!


----------



## Aragorn (19 Avril 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Fier de toi tu peux l'être
> Aragorn mon cher
> Yen a beaucoup qui ne pourront
> Oublier ces vers... Quant a toi,
> ...




*J*eune Padawan des forums
*A*veuglé par la jalousie, tu ne mets pas de gants !
*L*ève donc plutôt ton verre de rhum,
*O*n trinque pour ces deux géants !  
*U*nis dans la modération pour notre salut,
*X*énophon les aurait sûrement lus !





:king:


----------



## Aragorn (20 Avril 2005)

*N*aas où es-tu donc ? Reviens en trombe !
*A*crostiche a un pied dans la tombe...
*A*ide nous à sauver ce fil,
*S*on état est si fébrile !

:king:


----------



## El_ChiCo (20 Avril 2005)

merde, pourquoi il ne m'a pas prévenu que y'avait des nouvelles réponses...
Je vais essayer de vous en préparer un autre... J'avais bien commencé pourtant... Mais je vais avoir plus de temps bientôt, je pourrais vous aider a entretenir ce fil...

Sinon, au passage, y'en a des pas mal... Continuez les gens, c'est bien


----------



## Aragorn (24 Avril 2005)

*M*odérateur, tu as un code d'honneur :
*O*ser dire NON avec vigueur !
*D*éfendre certaines nobles valeurs.
*E*nervé, tu le seras en douceur.
*R*ien ne te fais peur
*A*pprends à supporter la douleur
*T*el un chevalier des temps modernes,
*E*vite les propos trop ternes !
*U*ne arme absolue tu devras utiliser chaque jour,
*R*ien ne vaut une petit touche d'humour !!!

:king:


----------



## tatouille (1 Mai 2005)

Ma tête est bien,
Attention à ne pas la faire grossir de trop ce ne serait pas bien !
Connard, il va pas pas bien !
OH, c'est pas très bien de dire des mots pas bien !
Si, c'est très bien !
Xylophone à quatre pattes ! va pas bien !


----------



## valoriel (1 Mai 2005)

*A*ccrochée à mon coeur comme la
*M*use de ma vie, il faut
*O*ublié les ravages du temps car
*U*ni nous sommes, dans la
*R*éalité comme dans nos rêves


----------



## azéron (8 Mai 2005)

*B*elle journée que ce samedi
*A*nimée comme il se devait
*N*ul n'a resisté à la tention des
*N*ains, de jardin ou des forums
*I*l faut maintenant assumer

 valoriel


----------



## valoriel (9 Mai 2005)

*L*umière du jour tu
*I*llumines mon lundi comme la
*B*ière du bar. Je suis
*R*avi de vous retrouver
*E*nsembles pour flooder

 azéron


----------



## MacMadam (9 Mai 2005)

*P*utain, mais dans quoi me suis-je embarquée?
*I*nconcevable est-il de nuit travailler.
*G*are à celui qui croisera mon noir regard.
*E*t du courage il va me falloir.
*O*u plutôt n'ai-je plus qu'une solution.
*N*e plus accepter pareille proposition...


----------



## El_ChiCo (11 Novembre 2005)

c'est le truc sur les Haïku qui m'a fait penser que j'avais un acrostiche pour vous...

Rien qu&#8217;étendu sur une pelouse
Et doucement chauffé par le soleil,
Profitant d&#8217;un instant sans pareil
Où seules les feuilles d&#8217;arbre bougent
Sous l&#8217;effet d&#8217;une agréable bise.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2005)

Bien mal lui en a pris.
A trop vouloir bien faire,
Notamment dans ses études,
Démoralisé, il a fini
Et a voulu en finir.

Dépité, il a pris une corde
Et a essayé de se pendre.

C'est son père qui l'en a empêché.
On ne fait pas ça pour ça, lui a-t-il dit.
Ne recommences plus. Ce serait moche de mourir
Si jeune.


----------

